# LF: Front Loader Washing machine technician



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

LF Fridgidaire Front Loader Washing machine tech. It looks like I need to replace the electical panel in my machine and was looking for someone who could help. The panel blinks and flashes and seems to now be shot. I've never had a problem with this machine until today (as it was bought new). The model number is GLTF2940FS1.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Stuart :

First step is to call Reliable Parts with your make and model # to find out the cost for part. They are usually just plug and play to replace.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

So now it appears my washer is intermitent. Does anyone have any troubleshooting skills? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

can you remove the cover to access the electrical panel? Unplug the thing and check for a loose wire at the control panel.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Bill. 

Thanks for the tip, Bill. I had a tech come over to check and it IS the control panel, SO I'm getting it replaced on Tuesday ! $300 for parts and labour is still cheaper than $840 for a new one at Future Shop. I love my front loader and i have never had anything mechanical go wrong with it ever.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

